# Berzerk, il ritorno di Eminem dopo 3 anni



## Now i'm here (11 Settembre 2013)

Dopo 3 anni di silenzio esce ''The Marshall Mathers LP 2'' nuovo album del rapper Eminem.

La pubblicazione dell'album è prevista per il 5 novembre, ma nel frattempo è uscito il primo singolo "Berzerk". 

Il singolo ha già raggiunto la numero 1 nella classifica americana e si sta avviando verso la prima posizione di iTunes in oltre 35 paesi. 

Nel video appare anche Rick Rubin (produttore dell'album) che ha curato insieme al Dr. Dre la produzione esecutiva di questo nuovo lavoro.


----------



## Snake (11 Settembre 2013)

fa molto Beastie Boys


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Spero le altre canzoni dell'album siano un po' meglio di questa. Può fare molto di più


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2013)

Era comunque da tempo che non tornava ad un flow di un certo tipo. Sicuramente pezzo migliore di tutta la roba fatta in questi ultimi anni. Eminem per il talento che si è ritrovato poteva essere chissà cosa musicalmente, invece caccia bei pezzi ogni tanto.


----------



## Pirate (11 Settembre 2013)

Shady, sei tu?


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Ottobre 2013)

nuovo singolo:






la canzone è inclusa nella colonna sonora del videogame "Call of Duty: Ghosts".


----------



## Albijol (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ma si è rifatto completamente il viso? Ha i lineamenti diversi rispetto a una decina di anni fa...MAH


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sarà invecchiato .. cmq a me il pezzo piace.. il primo singolo è una bomba... il secondo mostra un flow della madonna..


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Ottobre 2013)

Mi aspettavo di peggio, ma comunque nulla a che vedere con l'Eminem di Slim Shady LP e The Marshall Mathers LP.


----------



## drama 84 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Tutti a casa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Ottobre 2013)

L'apice l'ha già toccato. Livello altissimo brani come "Cleaning out my closet" o "When I'm Gone", sia da un punto di vista tecnico che da un punto di vista contenutistico. Quello che aveva da dire l'ha già detto, adesso può puntare soltanto sulla tecnica che non gli è mai mancata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'apice l'ha già toccato. Livello altissimo brani come "Cleaning out my closet" o "When I'm Gone", sia da un punto di vista tecnico che da un punto di vista contenutistico. Quello che aveva da dire l'ha già detto, adesso può puntare soltanto sulla tecnica che non gli è mai mancata.


Se avesse pensato meno ai soldi, ancora oggi sarebbe stato tra i top 3.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'apice l'ha già toccato. Livello altissimo brani come "*Cleaning out my closet*" o "When I'm Gone", sia da un punto di vista tecnico che da un punto di vista contenutistico. Quello che aveva da dire l'ha già detto, adesso può puntare soltanto sulla tecnica che non gli è mai mancata.



Stupenda.
Sono d'accordo in toto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Ottobre 2013)

drama 84 ha scritto:


> Tutti a casa.



Chiudete internet




Tra 0.45 a 1.09 sfido chiunque


----------



## esjie (18 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chiudete internet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4.26 - 4.46, molto peggio 


Uh, sama lamaa duma lamaa you assuming I'm a human
What I gotta do to get it through to you I'm superhuman
Innovative and I'm made of rubber
So that anything you say is ricocheting off of me and it'll glue to you
I'm devastating, more than ever demonstrating
How to give a motherfuckin' audience a feeling like it's levitating
Never fading, and I know that the haters are forever waiting
For the day that they can say I fell off, they'd be celebrating
Cause I know the way to get 'em motivated
I make elevating music, you make elevator music


----------

